# C7A1 stories



## KueflerVictor (13 Jun 2005)

I recently was firing the C7A1 and i noticed a few things about it.
1)the gun has more of a muzzle upward kick than recoil
2)the groupings of the rifle were amazing the accuracy is pro
3)officers get really pissed if you beat them at shooting
4)people in general get pissed when a cadet who has never fired the C7A1 beats them by a good couple of inches on a grouping(

any of your C7A1 stories would be great

by the way i do not think that i am better than the reg force
i have only made these observations 
dont hurt me :


----------



## RossF (13 Jun 2005)

My story is I've never fired one.. 




....but will this summer!


----------



## KueflerVictor (13 Jun 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> My story is I've never fired one..
> 
> ....but will this summer!



going to camp
when you go to camp you get the bad end of the stick 
they give you pre loaded magazines of five rounds   
when i shot i loaded my own rounds of 30 and 15
it was amazing :bullet:


----------



## RossF (13 Jun 2005)

_Kuefler_ said:
			
		

> going to camp
> when you go to camp you get the shity end of the stick
> they give you pre loaded magazines of five rounds
> when i shot i loaded my own rounds of 30 and 15
> it was amazing :bullet:



Sorry, I didn't explain myself.

I'm going to the real deal buddy, not the cadets. Heading to BMQ in 2 weeks.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (13 Jun 2005)

My corp and a few other did our Famil shoot down in Connaught, it was really really warm, but anyways it was pretty damn good, except for the 5rd max thing. Except our RSO did a little someting he gave us 3 mags in a row and we could change them on our own time, not bad not bad. WE got the C7, without the Elcan 4.0 scope so we had Iron sights which sucked if you ask me. Anyways the 5.56 has more of a kick than I had though, Geez no wonder we phased out the 7.62mm rounds in rifles. In all good times cant wait t'ill next September.

P.S if anybody was there give a hola!
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## ouyin2000 (13 Jun 2005)

_Kuefler_ said:
			
		

> going to camp
> when you go to camp you get the shity end of the stick
> they give you pre loaded magazines of five rounds
> when i shot i loaded my own rounds of 30 and 15
> it was amazing :bullet:


Please watch your language on the forums. It is just as easy to get your point across without using vulgar language as it is with swearing.

Plus there are teenagers that come on here, some as young as 12 and 13 years old, and they do not need to be seeing bad language.


----------



## yoman (13 Jun 2005)

RossF said:
			
		

> My story is I've never fired one..
> 
> ....but will this summer!



Never have... probably never will (in my cadet career) 
Just on a side note, does anybody know what you get to use on Rifle Coaching at Connaught?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Jun 2005)

_Kuefler_ said:
			
		

> I recently was firing the C7A1 and i noticed a few things about it.
> 1)the gun has more of a muzzle upward kick than recoil
> 2)the groupings of the rifle were amazing the accuracy is pro
> 3)officers get really pissed if you beat them at shooting
> ...



You are gonna win a lot of respect from both officers and CF members with stupid comments like the ones you posted. I am sure we love to hear how good you are as a cadet commando.   :

So you claim to be a good shot, does not make you better then an officer or a CF member. Grow up sonny and as was pointed out watch your language. This is your freebie your next offence gets you on our warning system and possibly out of here and back to cadetworld which I think you may be much happier at.


----------



## condor888000 (13 Jun 2005)

yoman said:
			
		

> Never have... probably never will (in my cadet career)
> Just on a side note, does anybody know what you get to use on Rifle Coaching at Connaught?


Air Cadets aren't allowed to fire the C7/C8 at LHQ or at a CSTC. Last I heard it was only the daisey on ITRCC but that might have changed. Haven't talked to anyone who went on it in a while......


----------



## KueflerVictor (13 Jun 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> You are gonna win a lot of respect from both officers and CF members with stupid comments like the ones you posted. I am sure we love to hear how good you are as a cadet commando.   :
> 
> So you claim to be a good shot, does not make you better then an officer or a CF member. Grow up sonny and as was pointed out watch your language. This is your freebie your next offence gets you on our warning system and possibly out of here and back to cadetworld which I think you may be much happier at.



i apologize to any who were offended by my comments 
to heal the situation i will say that i was noticing what happened at the shoot 
there is no way at all that i am better than the reg force i realize that they have been through more training than i have 
i was just noticing what happened at the shoot


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2005)

Kuefler...

So far today you have tried to show off in this thread...and in the air cadet thread implied that CF aircrews are out to screw over paratroopers ( i ask how would you know having no experience at either parachuting or flying airplanes).  You are fairly new here so i would be careful if i were you.......others who have gone down this path in my time here have gone down in embarassing flames.

Word to the wise


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Jun 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Kuefler...
> 
> So far today you have tried to show off in this thread...and in the air cadet thread implied that CF aircrews are out to screw over paratroopers ( i ask how would you know having no experience at either parachuting or flying airplanes).  You are fairly new here so i would be careful if i were you.......others who have gone down this path in my time here have gone down in embarassing flames.
> 
> Word to the wise



couldn't of said it better myself. well said


----------



## KueflerVictor (13 Jun 2005)

THANK YOU ALL I GET THE POINT YOU CAN IGNORE MY STUPIDITY PLEASE AND STOP SAYING THINGS OVER I GET THE POINT 
THANK YOU


----------



## Kunu (13 Jun 2005)

> Air Cadets aren't allowed to fire the C7/C8 at LHQ or at a CSTC. Last I heard it was only the daisey on ITRCC but that might have changed. Haven't talked to anyone who went on it in a while......



Hehe, I did that back in 2000 at BACSTC when it was known simply as RCC.  And also considered a senior course (no complaints).  We only used D853C's unfortunately.  Back then, only Army Cadet Rifle Coach Courses were conducted at Connaught, although over five years, I wouldn't have been surprised if things have changed.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Jun 2005)

> THANK YOU ALL I GET THE POINT YOU CAN IGNORE MY STUPIDITY PLEASE AND STOP SAYING THINGS OVER I GET THE POINT



Good that means no more problems with you then...chalk it up as a painful learning experience.


----------



## Burrows (15 Jun 2005)

Thanks for watching my friend. I was away in ottawa and couldn't get access even though the hotel promised it.


----------

